# Received Natural Justice Letter- Need Valuable Inputs



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dear Members,

I received a Natural Justice Letter on 27th of Oct 2017 stating Adverse Information received.

The case officer / AHC team tried contacting my current employer ( working from May 2013 till date ). Based on the details provided on the Work Reference Letter signed by my manager, they tried contacting my current employer to verify my claims.

As per the NJL, nobody answered the call which was made on 10th of Aug and subsequently an email was sent. Since they did not receive any response to the email till date they have issued a NJL asking me to comment on this.

I have investigated the matter and here are my inferences

My manager's Moblile number, our head office land phone numbers and my manager's email id were provided on the ref letter 

As per my manager's knowledge , he does not remember receiving any call on 10th of Aug neither he remembers missing any call. My manager has a busy schedule and most of the times he responds back to missed call. So I will trust him.

Our land phone is attended by an operator but during that period ( 10th Aug ), our regular operator was on vacation and the reception was managed by a non-regular staff. It is highly possible that the nobody was available when the call came.

I tried tracing the email sent by CO / AHC team, but to my misfortune, no email is available in the Inbox. We tried tracing it from the server also but no luck so far. Maybe the email would have gone into the junk folder and was overlooked by my manager. Moreover mails in the junk folder gets automatically deleted after 15 days in our systems. Till date I have not been able to trace any email from domain names like ( @border.gov.au , @dfat.border.au, key word like my name, gov.au and several other combinations )

I am totally confused. I dont know how to respond in this situation ( email is missing, phone calls have not been anwsered )

Need help from team members because i need to reply back with a very convincing and logical explanation.

Anybody with similar experiences, kindly share your experiences


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am not an expert on this subject but i think a fresh letter from your manager/HR explaining your job profile, their busy schedule and a request to send the verification query once again can help


experts can guide more


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I am not an expert on this subject but i think a fresh letter from your manager/HR explaining your job profile, their busy schedule and a request to send the verification query once again can help
> 
> 
> experts can guide more



Thanks a lot @ Sultan_Azam.

Planning to do the same thing.

Now that we are not able to trace the email from case officer, I am going to ask my manager to send a mail directly to case officer from his email id just to validate the ref letter and also his email id. I can then attach a copy of the sent mail along with my explanation letter.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

subbu1981 said:


> Thanks a lot @ Sultan_Azam.
> 
> Planning to do the same thing.
> 
> Now that we are not able to trace the email from case officer, I am going to ask my manager to send a mail directly to case officer from his email id just to validate the ref letter and also his email id. I can then attach a copy of the sent mail along with my explanation letter.


that is a good thing if your manager is ready to send that email, will help a lot

i hope the email is on company domain name...


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Replied to NJL*

Dear Members,

Updating you all on my NJL Status..

I replied to CO on 10/11/2017 with the following documents

Explanation letter from my side along with the following

1.	Letter from my Manager explaining his reasons for not answering phone calls and reply to email. 
2.	Letter from HR, validating my employment
3.	Work Visa labels evidenced on my passport (with English translation)
4.	Letter from HR, validating my Work Visa labels
5.	Company provided Medical Insurance Card 
6.	Payslips between May 2017 to Till date
7.	Bank Statement since May 2017 to Till date, showing Monthly Salary transfer 
8.	My manager who has undersigned my work reference letter has sent an email directly to [email protected] validating the work reference letter. Copy of the email also attached.


I hope with the help all the above documents CO should give me another chance.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

subbu1981 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Updating you all on my NJL Status..
> 
> ...


good luck buddy.... i wish your case gets positive results soon...


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Best Wishes brother*

Hello Brother,
I guess you did the right thing and provide the right documents and I am sure they will give your grant soon.
My best wishes are with you.
Regards


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> good luck buddy.... i wish your case gets positive results soon...


Thanks bro


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Brother,
> I guess you did the right thing and provide the right documents and I am sure they will give your grant soon.
> My best wishes are with you.
> Regards


Thanks bro


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I would attach PF statements.
I may attach the team group pics.

All the best for your grant 



subbu1981 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Updating you all on my NJL Status..
> 
> ...


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I would attach PF statements.
> I may attach the team group pics.
> 
> All the best for your grant


Dear Hari,

Since I am working in Oman, my income is not taxed and there is no PF like it is India.

Hence, no tax document / PF statement to provide. Only Bank statement highlighting my salary credit from employer ( employer name mentioned in bank statement )

I only have gratuity paid by my employer which has been mentioned in the letter provided by HR

Group photographs is a good suggestion which I have missed out.

Thanks for your inputs


----------



## Itissettled (May 24, 2017)

I lodged my visa June 13, 2017 and got an NJL on the 13th December.

She stated that during verification(My boss was called on phone), my boss gave a different work state date. He mentioned 2010 instead of December 2009.
She also said he gave a different salary.
That the office address was not found on the company website and also a google map

I had a discussion with my boss and he said the call was made on a public holiday and he mentioned to the CO that he was not sure of the dates and would need to confirm from the Admin department.

I responded to the CO December 25th with a letter from my boss explaining the discrepancies mentioned.
I also attached my bank statements, rental receipts for the office we occupy, office registration documents and many other documents.

I hope to hear from them soon. Its been an excruciating wait.


----------



## Itissettled (May 24, 2017)

Any news?



subbu1981 said:


> Dear Hari,
> 
> Since I am working in Oman, my income is not taxed and there is no PF like it is India.
> 
> ...


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Itissettled said:


> I lodged my visa June 13, 2017 and got an NJL on the 13th December.
> 
> She stated that during verification(My boss was called on phone), my boss gave a different work state date. He mentioned 2010 instead of December 2009.
> She also said he gave a different salary.
> ...



Hi,

I have not yet received any response from DIBP after I submitted my reply to the NJL on 9th Nov 2017. No further verification call or email received so far.

Feel sad after after reading your case. It is a bit harsh on CO's part. They should be more flexible and understanding.

I can only advise to wait patiently which is very tough because I am also in a similar situation.

Best of luck


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Finally Good News is here*

Hello Friends,
With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.

Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum

Timelines mentioned below

Mechanical Engg - 65 + 5 ( VIC 190 )

VIC 190 EOI submission : 28/03/2017
Invitation : 21/04/2017

VISA lodged : 10/06/2017 ( All documents except Medicals)
Co contact : 21/06/2017 ( for Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof) 
Medicals done : 06/07/2017
Info uploaded : 12/07/2017
Received NJL : 27/10/2017 due to unsuccessful Employment verification:
Replied to NJL : 10/11/2017
Employment Verification: 31/01/2018 by AHC Dubai
Grant :15/02/2018
IED: 5th July 2018 (one day before medical)


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.
> ...


Congrats! After all the suspense and drama, it finally paid off!


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> ...




Congrats mate


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Bro...


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your wishes


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

is there a whatsapp group for NJL that i can join?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.
> ...


Congrats Subbu


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

moymoy_palaboy said:


> Congrats! After all the suspense and drama, it finally paid off!


Thank you dear


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hearty Congratulations Bro...


Thank you dear


----------



## nitinr2011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all even I received natural justice letter on Aug 31st, replied on 17th September and waiting for the outcome. Allocation lodged on April 13th. This wait is killing and badly need a reply from GSM, either positive or negative. If there is a whatsapp group for NJ letter recipients, please PM me.


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

ajay1558 said:


> Congrats Subbu



Thanks Ajay


----------

